# yo zuri line



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

went to cleopatras and got some fluorocarbon yo zuri line in 1 kilo........is this stuff any good...and for breaming should i use what kinda leader thickness?

I wanna use lures etc


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I've been led to believe if you can see the line well enough to be able to tie it, then you're fishing too heavy for bream .........


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Sunline FC ROCK Flourocarbon is the best from what I have found.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Since its flourocarbon you can run it straight through from spool to lure/hook.

Mostly the set up is either braid running into a flourocarbon or mono leader (anywhere between 1 and 4 kilo), or it is flourocarbon line the whole way through the rig from the bottom of the spool all the way to the lure.

Keep in mind not all flourocarbon lines are limp enough to run right through and some get 'springy' on the reel
Hope this helps.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

paulb said:


> I've been led to believe if you can see the line well enough to be able to tie it, then you're fishing too heavy for bream .........


  That would be pretty much correct but has much to do with clarity of water and ...eyesight! Finding that i am beginning to follow your suggestion. ha ha

See Stewie's response.

cheers


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I got some yozuri in thirty pound for snapper fishing I think it's average for using as a leader really thick and stiff. The leader knot is huge clunks through the guide something shocking. No idea what the light stuff of like


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks for the tips n info...i'll be using it in the hawkesbury ...it seems to be supple enough to spin with..and too tiny to see knots...hence my keen interest in experimenting ..my weakness is i love size 12 snap swivels due to lizards...i've rigged it on a pfluger medallist 1-3 kilo rod i picked up on sale at wetherill park,east dubbo..

..symmetre reels simply lack the drag power of similar stradics i have noticed-so i put the yo zuri on a symmetre


----------

